# Sursum Corda



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 26, 2007)

Why don't Reformed Churches use the Sursum Corda anymore?


----------



## Philip A (Apr 26, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Why don't Reformed Churches use the Sursum Corda anymore?



More of us should! Rev. Hyde tells us why HERE.

I know at least some of our URC's do use it, but I don't know how widespread it is. I would imagine its neglect is tied to anti-liturgical sentiments on the whole.


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 26, 2007)

Patrick,

I wouldn't say Reformed Churches do not use the sursum corda. Most don't, but then, in my circles, most of us church planters in the URCNA use it prior to the Lord's Supper.

I've also written on this subject for Reformed Worship, a progressive journal of Reformed liturgy published by the Christian Reformed Church. It's not the best place to look if you are conscious of the Regulative Principle, but they took an article I submitted and published it. It is availabe online here.


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 26, 2007)

Philip,

You beat me to the punch by like .5 seconds!


----------



## Civbert (Apr 26, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Why don't Reformed Churches use the Sursum Corda anymore?


The Regulative Principle of Worship.


----------



## Philip A (Apr 26, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Philip,
> 
> You beat me to the punch by like .5 seconds!



That's funny! I just was re-reading the article this past week, now that my wife and I have taken vows and are able to commune.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 26, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Patrick,
> 
> I wouldn't say Reformed Churches do not use the sursum corda. Most don't, but then, in my circles, most of us church planters in the URCNA use it prior to the Lord's Supper.
> 
> I've also written on this subject for Reformed Worship, a progressive journal of Reformed liturgy published by the Christian Reformed Church. It's not the best place to look if you are conscious of the Regulative Principle, but they took an article I submitted and published it. It is availabe online here.



Why do you do it before the Lord's Supper besides because Calvin did?

Why not do it after the Call to Worship?


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Andrew,

If you read the article I wrote, you'll see three examples of how my parish has used the sursum corda...as a response to the call to worship, preface to prayer, and in connection to the Table.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 26, 2007)

oops sorry!


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 26, 2007)

Civbert said:


> The Regulative Principle of Worship.



What about it? Just slapping a slogan onto something neither proves nor disproves anything.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, ah, example --> Calvin believed the RPW and used it!


----------



## crhoades (Apr 26, 2007)

If you guys (ya'll) ever visit Nashville, stop by Good Shepherd Presbyterian Church (PCA) and you'll hear it used after our call to worship.


----------



## Civbert (Apr 26, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> What about it? Just slapping a slogan onto something neither proves nor disproves anything.



I wasn't trying to prove anything; just answering the question.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 26, 2007)

Our church uses it. See link on by signature for our full liturgy. I look forward to reading your article Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 26, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Hello Andrew,
> 
> If you read the article I wrote, you'll see three examples of how my parish has used the sursum corda...as a response to the call to worship, preface to prayer, and in connection to the Table.



So is it something you do every week in your liturgy after the Call to worship? 

And do you use the full ancient version? Or an abbreviated version?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 26, 2007)

Just finished your article Rev. Hyde. Great stuff! Hebrews 10 is also a great call to worship. I don't recall seeing it used before.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 27, 2007)

It immediately follows the Votum at the beginning of the service of Holy Communion in many Anglican parishes. In other Anglican parishes it immediately follows the comfortable words spoken immediately after confession and absolution.


----------

